# What do you all think????



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, we are planning events for this year and this is an event held at one of the Army Bases here in Washington. It gets about 40,000 people in foot traffic. The cost for a booth (10x10) is 
$130. 

That is a lot of money for us to spend but then again, it is 40,000 people. I think if I tack on a sign that says something like "USA HONEY" I would increase my sales more. 

Anyone, that is like 26- one pounder honey jars (at $5 a pound) to cover table cost. 

See, I always worry about covering table cost....

Think I should go for it????


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

Sure, go for it. I always like spending other people's money .


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

What's the main purpose of the event? If people are going to be doing a lot of walking and are far from their cars, I'd lean towards plastic containers (easier to lug around). Make up a special patriotic label, and get some red-white-and-blue ribbon, if it's a miltary affair.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I had a bumper sticker made for my truck that reads “ How Do you know your Honey is real? Buy 100% Pure USA Honey, J & B Honey, Sawyer MI.”
The bumper sticker has netted many new costumers, people will buy honey form me at gas stations which is why I always carry some on the truck. Or will ask and I will give them a card then see them at my roadside stand. It always pays to advertise if you are going to have 40K people walking by a stand and you let people know you sell only honey from the local area you will make the cost of your stand over many times. And will probably net you some repeat costumers. It’s amazing peoples reaction when they taste raw honey for the first time. I sell my honey with a warning, once you taste my honey you will never be satisfied with Wal-Mart honey again. So far nobody has disputed that claim. 
Go for it Chef sounds like a good opportunity.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

All I use these days is plastic. 

I like the ribbon idea! I will need to do that! 

Brent: Great idea with the bumper stickers.


----------



## roger lee (Jun 8, 2007)

I make my living as a freelance writer and a marketing consultant. You will need to spend money if you want to make it. If you dont sell 1 jar you are out $130 dollars. That is peanuts in the big picture. If it does nothing but get your name out there it was worth it. Spend the money. Advertising in a magazine that reaches that many people would be several hundred dollars for a very small add.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Good though Roger. Just kinda scares me about trying to cover table costs. I have always been that way. I do not know why. 

I need professional help!!


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd JUMP on a $130/40000 people ratio. That's 1/3 cent per potential impression. We spend more. lots more, for fewer hits.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*Come on Shake loose of some of that cash*

Chef Its cheap advertising. Even if you break even or loose a little you will have still gotten your name out. Where else could you reach out to 40,000 people for that kind of money and be able to look at them in the eye. I say go for it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I rechecked and it is 20,000 people, not 40,000

but still, I would have to agree on this one.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, At the farm which is way off the beaten path, we sold over $300 worth of stuff in about 3 weeks. That was just to people who stop there to buy cheese, eggs, and milk. I know how you feel about how much honey you'll have to sell to pay for the space. It almost feels like you're giving it away, but it's the cost of doing business. Plan ahead to have a very attractive booth. Bring an observation hive if the weather permits. Have as wide a range of products as possible for sale. Don't forget the accessories like some votive or pillar holders if you are selling candles, little wooden honey getters to go along with a jar of honey. Honey straws will often sell well. Kids will bug their parents for something, and it's quite possible you could pay most of your space fee selling them for 50 cents each. Consider a few ready made gift baskets with a sample size jar of honey, a few candles, and some nice lavender hand lotion. Someone is always looking for a special birthday or wedding gift. Be creative, have a good variety of products and prices, be pleasant but not overbearing and you'll do fine! berkshire


----------



## kmartin (Apr 15, 2007)

FWIW, I believe the crowd you're talking about will have a fair percentage of young children. Make up 200 Honeystix <s>. Yes labor intensive, but at .50 a piece you've almost covered your initial investment. Variations on this theme are what you need to think of.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I like the idea of gift baskets. Maybe a jar of honey, small recipe cards, business card, brochure, and a pair of those wooden skep taste sticks. Wrapped in cellophane like an Easter basket. What to charge for it though?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

You know, the only thing I dislike about the honey sticks is that it is not MY honey. I have to buy the sticks from Glory Bee (which is a great business). 

I dont know, I have always felt weird about honeysticks that have honey that is not mine.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Gotta do what you are comfortable with. I always thought your feelings are projected to the customer, despite best efforts.


----------

